# Stuff you learn reading the manual



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes. I'm a bit of a geek. (No, really! )

So I put the new K3 manual on my DX and am reviewing it. . . .

Using the AA key you can not only change the font size, you can change the typeface, the number of words per line, and the spacing between lines.

AND. . .it says "For Kindle models that include 3G, Amazon charges a fee. . . . delivered. . .via 3G" which kind of implies that there's no fee if you send 'em and collect 'em via the WiFi.

neato.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TWO dictionaries. . .New Oxford American and Oxford Dictionary of English. . . .default is the American one but it looks like switching is pretty easy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> AND. . .it says "For Kindle models that include 3G, Amazon charges a fee. . . . delivered. . .via 3G" which kind of implies that there's no fee if you send 'em and collect 'em via the WiFi.


Charges a fee for what delivered via 3G?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh. . .when you send your own stuff. . .same as it's been. . .15¢ per MB. . .sorry. . .got a little over excited there.

My point was you can now send your own stuff if you're on WiFi without having to search for your cable to plug it in to transfer it. . . .I think that's what it's saying anyway. . .I'm still in the 'Welcome' chapter. . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Both Next and Previous page buttons on both sides of the thing now, and all the other stuff. . .power switch, volume control, etc. are on the bottom.  Speakers on the back.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

On the back, at the TOP this time... Which to me, makes more sense than having the speakers at the bottom.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. I'm a bit of a geek. (No, really! )


We would never have guessed. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> TWO dictionaries. . .New Oxford American and Oxford Dictionary of English. . . .default is the American one but it looks like switching is pretty easy.


Seriously, the OED is on there?? Hmm, I may have to rethink the whole "perfectly happy with my K2" idea....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, not the OED. . .the Oxford Dictionary of English. . . .I'm not sure if that's different or not. . . . maybe a reduced only-the-most-common-words version?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's now a "View Downloading Items" menu option so you can see when everything is done downloading. . . .so you don't have to guess. . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle automatically turns 3G coverage off when you connect using WiFi. . . .turning WN off also disables WiFi connections. . . . .

"Connecting through WiFi offers fast downloads, *free delivery of personal documents*, and allows your Audible audiobook purchases to be delivered wirelessly to your Kindle, with no computer required.


----------



## sciencewhiz (Jul 25, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, not the OED. . .the Oxford Dictionary of English. . . .I'm not sure if that's different or not. . . . maybe a reduced only-the-most-common-words version?


It's by the same company, but not related.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Kindle automatically turns 3G coverage off when you connect using WiFi. . . .turning WN off also disables WiFi connections. . . . .


So, does it try to connect via WiFi first? Or do you specify how you want to connect?

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, not the OED. . .the Oxford Dictionary of English. . . .I'm not sure if that's different or not. . . . maybe a reduced only-the-most-common-words version?


The OED comes in at least four formats that I know of ('cause my dad and I have those between us ), and one of them is the "Concise", which is sufficient for pretty much any words encountered while reading fiction. There might be a smaller one than that (a pocket version?), I don't know.

Then again, I keep the Concise next to my bed anyway for reading, so whatever's not in the Kindle dictionary gets looked up the old-fashioned way.

Thanks for posting all these goodies about the K3, it's great to get the real info as opposed to all the rumors and speculation....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

About the Oxford Dictionary of English:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxford_Dictionary_of_English



> The Oxford Dictionary of English (formerly The New Oxford Dictionary of English, often abbreviated to NODE) is a single-volume English language dictionary first published in 1998 by Oxford University Press. This dictionary is not based on the Oxford English Dictionary and should not be mistaken for a new or updated version of the OED. It is a completely new dictionary which strives to represent as faithfully as possible the current usage of English words.
> The latest edition (2005) contains 355,000 words, phrases, and definitions, including biographical references. It is at present the largest single-volume English-language dictionary published by Oxford.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, does it try to connect via WiFi first? Or do you specify how you want to connect?
> 
> Betsy


That's the impression I get, yes. . .it won't go to the cell radio if it finds a WiFi network to use. When WN is on, it looks for WiFi networks. . . if the SSID is broadcast it will find it automatically; if it's locked you can enter a password. But you can also tell it to look for a network if you know the name of it. You can let it remember the network so that it will always connect when you go to that place, or tell it to forget it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When you first open a book, the title is shown on the header line with the battery status and all. . .it goes away as you use next/previous page, but you can get it back with the menu key. . . . .kind of like the time. . . . .(Hmmm. . .wonder if it'll still show the time. . . .)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann, Yes, it looks like it still shows time at the top when you press Menu. (Looking at different pics shown in manual)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can't change text size on menus. . . .but the guide doesn't specifically say you can't change the typeface. . .you can change size and typeface in books.  Choices are regular, condensed, and sans serif. . . . .line spacing choices are small medium and large. . . .three 'words per line' choices too, which, if like the DX, simply widen or narrow the margins rather than changing spacing between words in a line. . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Ann, Yes, it looks like it still shows time at the top when you press Menu. (Looking at different pics shown in manual)


That makes sense. . .seems like a silly thing to take away. . . .I'm in chapter 3.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That makes sense. . .seems like a silly thing to take away. . . .I'm in chapter 3.


I'm just bouncing around. I've got the PDF opened on my laptop.. Just waiting for the BRATs to finish getting ready so we can get on the road...

Maybe now would be the time to tell R she's driving...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok, I missed the link. Where can I DL the new Manual? Please please, pretty please?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, I think we were going to keep it a super secret moderator link...  But I'll share:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k3land_rec_kug?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&nodeId=200317150


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that you can d/l as a PDF OR d/l as an AZW and side load it to your existing Kindle -- put it into 'documents' -- . . . . .I'm reading it on my DX.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it wrong that I downloaded it to my iPad?  

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is it wrong that I downloaded it to my iPad?
> 
> Betsy












No! You _didn't_!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is it wrong that I downloaded it to my iPad?
> 
> Betsy


HA! I LOVE IT!

Did you get it in PDF or AZW?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can display password protected PDF's. . .did you used to be able to do that?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Also. . . .just read this:



> Contrast -- select a contrast option to increase or decrease the contrast of the PDF document for easier reading. The contrast option you choose remains in effect for the current PDF document until you change it.


I think that's new too. . .but I'll have to check it on my existing DX with one of my PDF files. . .maybe it came in with the latest update. . . .nope, I don't see it. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> HA! I LOVE IT!
> 
> Did you get it in PDF or AZW?


I could have done either, but I've been putting all manuals in PDF on my iPad. I have a folder just for manuals.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a 'collection' like that on my DX.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This is potentially BIG:  While in a PDF, one of the menu items is "Place Cursor on Page". . . .essentially it allows you to point to a location in the PDF and create a note or highlight.  It seems to indicate that you have to have the page zoomed at the time. . . .still that's definitely new. . . .


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The option of setting the time manually now exists.

ALT  and the top row of letters will type a number the same as with the DX. In addition the numbers can be entered via the SYM option as well as some additional characters.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I Downloaded the PDF to my laptop (what I have here with me in San Francisco) and then shot it to Amazon for conversion. It is now on my k2i and I am also busily reading through it. The clickable TOC even works just fine.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Shift key with direction moves zoom window in PDF by a small amount. Highlight, notes, and dictionary now work in PDF.

Zoom in experimental browser now like PDF instead of like setting font size. Article view now available in browser.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Don't mind me, just tagging the thread.  I prefer to read this instead of the manual!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Annalog said:


> *The option of setting the time manually now exists.*
> 
> ALT and the top row of letters will type a number the same as with the DX. In addition the numbers can be entered via the SYM option as well as some additional characters.


I believe that is the only option for the wifi only K3, from the way I read the manual.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

It appears to me that in section 7.1, Setting the device time, it is possible to manually set the time for either version.The menu options are named slightly differently. However only the 3G version has the option to have the time set automatically.

EDIT: While both have the ability to set the time manually, the WIFI only version requires it.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

I downloaded it to my K2i in PDF format as well and the text is so light I can barely read it. So I downloaded AZW and it reads so much better. How are you able to read the PDF comfortably?


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Annalog said:


> Shift key with direction moves zoom window in PDF by a small amount.


This currently exists with the 2.5.x firmware update.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can't change text size on menus. . . .but the guide doesn't specifically say you can't change the typeface. . .you can change size and typeface in books. Choices are regular, condensed, and sans serif. . . . .line spacing choices are small medium and large. . . .three 'words per line' choices too, which, if like the DX, simply widen or narrow the margins rather than changing spacing between words in a line. . . . .


Line spacing is being brought back, the words per line is the as on K2


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Jesslyn said:


> Line spacing is being brought back, the words per line is the as on K2


Line spacing is actually more flexible on the K2. (alt+num) I think there's 6 or 7 different settings. Alt+4 is the default setting.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Lisa M. said:


> I downloaded it to my K2i in PDF format as well and the text is so light I can barely read it. So I downloaded AZW and it reads so much better. How are you able to read the PDF comfortably?


bump, help please?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is it wrong that I downloaded it to my iPad?
> 
> Betsy


lol. Must be difficult to decide which; when one has so many choices...tech girl.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Lisa M. said:


> bump, help please?


Really, while the Kindle has PDF capability, the PDF is really best read on a PC, or perhaps a Kindle DX. That's why it comes in the native AZW format for Kindles.


----------



## NavyGirl Leigh (Apr 9, 2010)

Did our kindles come with an instruction manual?  ***Shoot*** must of missed that when I tore the box open and started playing!

Sounds like the new kindle has all sorts of groovy stuff, I was jelaous... but, I haven't really found anything on the new one that makes me have to have it.... I do like the other color over white, but I really can't justify that being the reason to buy a new one.... just yet anyways... 

ShanaLeigh


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

NavyGirl Leigh said:


> Did our kindles come with an instruction manual? ***Shoot*** must of missed that when I tore the box open and started playing!
> 
> Sounds like the new kindle has all sorts of groovy stuff, I was jelaous... but, I haven't really found anything on the new one that makes me have to have it.... I do like the other color over white, but I really can't justify that being the reason to buy a new one.... just yet anyways...
> 
> ShanaLeigh


The User's manual comes already loaded on the Kindle, or you can download one from Amazon.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

NavyGirl Leigh said:


> Did our kindles come with an instruction manual? ***Shoot*** must of missed that when I tore the box open and started playing!


It also comes with a paper Quick Start Guide which is basically how to turn it on, a brief overview of the controls, and instructions to plug it in and charge it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> lol. Must be difficult to decide which; when one has so many choices...tech girl.


Not as many as Verena... 

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But they both have WiFi. . .it's just that one also has 3G.


That's why I said wifi only...because it doesn't have 3G.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is it wrong that I downloaded it to my iPad?
> 
> Betsy


It's good that you have found something else you can do with it besides play WwF.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> That's why I said wifi only...because it doesn't have 3G.


Yeah. . .I realized I'd read you wrong and subsequently deleted my post. . . .sorry. . . .


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> The User's manual comes already loaded on the Kindle, or you can download one from Amazon.


Arrrgh -- why must Amazon be so difficult sometimes.

Yes, the manual comes already loaded on your Kindle, and it also was already stored in my archives too -- so, since I've ordered a K3 and it shows as being registered why isn't the Manual in my archives?? I mean they automatically stuck the 3rd, 4th and 5th editions for the K2 out there for me -- how come the KNG one isn't there?

Would have been nice Amazon if you'd done that for us so we could just send it to out current K's but NOPE -- gotta make us jump through the hoops of side loading it or doing the e-mail convert thingy.....

Okay -- end of rant -- instead of reading it I'll just let Ann and Heather deal with that and keep reading this thread!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> It's good that you have found something else you can do with it besides play WwF.


 

You have no idea....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Arrrgh -- why must Amazon be so difficult sometimes.
> 
> Yes, the manual comes already loaded on your Kindle, and it also was already stored in my archives too -- so, since I've ordered a K3 and it shows as being registered why isn't the Manual in my archives?? I mean they automatically stuck the 3rd, 4th and 5th editions for the K2 out there for me -- how come the KNG one isn't there?
> 
> ...


Hmm. The only Kindle Users Guide I have in my library is the one from my K1. . .I never got a K2.

I do have 2 for the DX. . . I guess at one point it was upgraded from 2nd to 3rd edition or something.

But really, it was no trouble to d/l and side load the new one to my DX.

And I guess I kind of understand why they don't automatically put it in your archive; Some people are really easily confused and if it showed up as available on their older device, they might think that they have all these features 'cause they've got a new manual. Like the people who figure there's still money in the account 'cause they haven't run out of checks. People who bother to find and download the thing probably won't do silly stuff like that.

Though I suppose you never know. 

I've decided I'll like having a second charging cord, though, so I don't need to go find it when I want to connect a Kindle to my 'puter. 

BTW, I've done reading the manual: what do I do for the next 28 days?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah I know its easy to side-load -- problem is I sometimes don't have a data-capable cable with me.

Oh, as for second charging cables -- I use one of these:
http://www.amazon.com/Rocketfish-RF-CA1MR-Cellular-charging-connector/dp/B001O2MY2K?tag=kbpst-20

The reason is that my phone charges off of a micro-USB and the Kindle off of the mini_USB so I just picked one of these up and also grabbed a Auto-plug USB and small USB wall-wart and I've got things covered all the way around.

BEWARE though -- these are charging cables ONLY -- they do not support passing data!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, not the OED. . .the Oxford Dictionary of English. . . .I'm not sure if that's different or not. . . . maybe a reduced only-the-most-common-words version?


It's a single-volume version and has a good rep -- the regular one is two volumes.

In hardcover, it's $53 at Amazon. But not available. Used, it's about $45 avg.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

I just did a post on similar things after going through the User's Guide.

Mostly Unsung New Features of Kindle 3 but of course Kindleboards has already seen a lot of them.
But I noticed a couple of extra things...

- http://bit.ly/kwk3new

- Andrys


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> No! You _didn't_!


That's a GREAT reaction-animation!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> It's the single-volume version and has a good rep -- the regular one is two volumes.


According to what I read, it is totally separate from the OED, not based on it at all. But you're right, it is well regarded.

Betsy


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

OH NO!!!

Is it just me or are the manuals GONE?

Finally got a wee bit of time to try go and side load the manual -- hadn't downloaded it yet so went on Amazon and searched -- comes up with a blank page.  Came back here and used the link from above and.... same blank page  Is it just me or are they MIA??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow! How about that! This page: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindlelgi?nodeId=200503360&tag=kbpst-20 
will have pretty much everything, but not in a downloadable format. Still, I bet they'll be back. . . .does anyone who already d/l'd them have a place to host a copy of the file for folks here? (I don't. )

(But I suppose I could email either file directly if someone is really desperate. . . . .)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Shift key with direction moves zoom window in PDF by a small amount.





Basilius said:


> This currently exists with the 2.5.x firmware update.


Yes it does but I did learn it reading the manual.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

All I'm getting is a blank screen when going to the page with the manual. I used Heather's link and I get a blank page with that as well.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just wanted to say, "Thanks!" to all of you for the information in this discussion from the K3 manual.  I love learning about my new device while waiting.  And, since I have the KK and haven't seen a K2.... the new features and changes are going to be even more numerous for me.  This is such an exciting adventure!


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> I just did a post on similar things after going through the User's Guide.
> 
> Mostly Unsung New Features of Kindle 3 but of course Kindleboards has already seen a lot of them.
> But I noticed a couple of extra things...
> ...


Excellent blog entry. Thanks.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Kathy said:


> All I'm getting is a blank screen when going to the page with the manual. I used Heather's link and I get a blank page with that as well.


Interestingly, the Documentation page is emptied.

The files themselves (PDF and AZW files) are still there. I wonder if something in them was not supposed to be in there.

The files can be downloaded still at http://bit.ly/kwknew#k3guides


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I wonder if it was because the files did not have versions in the names? I know I renamed them before putting on my kindle so that I would not overwrite an existing file.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Annalog said:


> I wonder if it was because the files did not have versions in the names? I know I renamed them before putting on my kindle so that I would not overwrite an existing file.


If that's all it was all they have to do is change it and overwrite the other one.

They're showing a completely empty page - all user guides suddenly gone.

Too strange.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

As someone who writes manuals for a living, this thread is enough to keep me motivated on a Friday where I have much more work than desire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe this link still works for a direct download of the PDF

http://kindle.s3.amazonaws.com/Kindle_User%27s_Guide_English.pdf


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Kathy said:


> All I'm getting is a blank screen when going to the page with the manual. I used Heather's link and I get a blank page with that as well.


Go to this page:

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Wireless-Reading-Display-Generation/dp/B003FSUDM4/ref=sa_menu_kdp33?tag=kbpst-20

Scroll down to the 'Technical Details' section, the User's Guide will be available in the Documentation area.

Only PDF though, maybe someone that got the AZW file will upload it somewhere and let us know.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I found it. I downloaded it and will start reading it this weekend. I'm heading back to Florida from Phoenix today and I won't get home until late tonight. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can host the .azw file if someone provides it to me.

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've uploaded the .azw file to megaupload - you can get it here.

Note: I downloaded this from the UK site - I can't imagine there are any differences to the US one, but bear it in mind.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

malligator said:


> Excellent blog entry. Thanks.


Thanks, malligator


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The file links are back up at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k3land_rec_kug?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200317150


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ahh, but have they changed them?  Are the files a different size or different date?  Anyone got document compare software?  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just d/l'd it again. . . azw file. . . .don't see any difference in the file identification (except that I put an extra character in the file name so I could tell 'em apart). I have _not_ compared them word by word. . .


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

What's takin' so long? 
It's Saturday, will give you till the afternoon.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Appears they have a different one for the 3g version, or is that one for the k2i version?

Never mind, went back and checked and it was for the k2i.


----------

